# 18r with 6800 mamba gearing...11 tooth running hot



## camaro95 (May 29, 2010)

I just got a 6800 kv mamba for my 18r. I have a 11 tooth pinion with a 60 tooth spur. I use 1600 2 cell lipos. I ran it for a short time and it became very hot. I am running it on a short little oval. (3.8 second avg. while it was running today). What should I do? I don't think gearing it up will make it any better.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I think I'd start with checking that the drive train is rolling free. I used to have a 8000kv & it was to fast but it never got excessively hot because I never got past half throttle. lol!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you can install a heat sink on the castle motor....that may help some.


----------

